# Air pump question



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Which air pump would you guys suggest that could power 5 tanks ? 
2 - 10 gals
2 - 20 gals
1 - 50 gal 
All with sponge filters


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the same question. I have heard tetra whisper is decent but don't really know.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If I was buying an air pump, I would look at the output.
Compare pumps with say, litres per hour, gallons per hour. I have not bought one in a long time, but manufacturers should rate their pumps.
If they didn't advertise the rating, I would send them a letter questioning same.
Not all tanks are created equal. normal depth and deep ones. 
The deeper tanks require more air to deliver to the bottom. (PSI) more pressure
If you want to power 5 tanks, get one with the largest volume output. g/hr or l/hr


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok I will have a look and see what’s available 
Thanks !


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I found a 7 PSI most effective with tanks deeper that 18" 
I had one of these when I had my fishroom: https://indoorgrowingcanada.com/pro...MIk63NlouI7AIVARLnCh3ZoQekEAQYBCABEgIybfD_BwE


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, I like that. A piston pump



mikebike said:


> I found a 7 PSI most effective with tanks deeper that 18"
> I had one of these when I had my fishroom: https://indoorgrowingcanada.com/pro...MIk63NlouI7AIVARLnCh3ZoQekEAQYBCABEgIybfD_BwE


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Wow that things like a car engine lol pretty pricey to but I’m sure worth it


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

This link might be of interest:

https://fishlab.com/aquarium-air-pump/


----------

